# F-Dcal... anyone know what's up with their site



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

If anyone has been to or ordered from F-dcal.com you know they have a pretty good quality. Anyways, I was going to buy some sets from them but the site has been down for like a week. Anyone know why?


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

Found out. Due to server issues they're temporarily at F-rsin: http://www.f-rsin.com/


----------

